# Phrag. besseae fma. flavum



## silence882 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi All,

My first Phrag. besseae fma. flavum from flask has bloomed! The cross is from Chuck Acker and is 'Chuck's Choice' AM/AOS x 'Germany #2'. It has a NS of 6.5 cm. I'm quite happy with this one.





Plant in a 2" pot:




I've got 8 more from this cross spiking and will post pics as they bloom:






--Stephen


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 1, 2016)

That's damn nice. Award quality, I'd wager, once it reaches adulthood.


----------



## MaryPientka (Aug 1, 2016)

This is lovely!


----------



## theorchidzone (Aug 1, 2016)

Very nice and good looking culture on the plant.
How long from flask?
JC


----------



## John M (Aug 1, 2016)

Really nice! Well grown too, as JC said. Congrats!


----------



## eteson (Aug 1, 2016)

very nice!
If you want to sell one of your plants I would be happy buying it!
Eliseo


----------



## adiaphane (Aug 1, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## silence882 (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks, everyone!



eteson said:


> very nice!
> If you want to sell one of your plants I would be happy buying it!
> Eliseo


I'll be blooming these 9 out and then seeing how many I want to keep. I am sentimentally attached to these since I've grown them from flask. Ideally I'd save them all for a second blooming but I'm already out of room and have more seedlings growing. Unfortunately I don't know of any way to get phrags back and forth from Columbia. Otherwise I would've coerced you into selling a Green Hornet. 



theorchidzone said:


> Very nice and good looking culture on the plant.
> How long from flask?
> JC


These guys are 32 months out of flasks. I had them in too low light for a long time so I bet better culture could've shaved 6 months off that.



tnyr5 said:


> That's damn nice. Award quality, I'd wager, once it reaches adulthood.


Great, now I'm terrified. I've never bloomed anything potentially award quality that isn't a division of something already awarded. This guy is pretty flat aside from a slightly cupped dorsal.


----------



## suzyquec (Aug 1, 2016)

I am so excited to see these as I have about 15 of the same cross from Chuck Acker but only out of the flask since last November. If they turn out any where near this nice I will be very happy.


----------



## eteson (Aug 1, 2016)

silence882 said:


> Unfortunately I don't know of any way to get phrags back and forth from Columbia. Otherwise I would've coerced you into selling a Green Hornet.



I do have a way to get the plants from US to Colombia. The other way is more complicated, specially for Phrags.

Eliseo


----------



## Justin (Aug 1, 2016)

Killer. Nice growing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 1, 2016)

Wow, Stephen, you are doing very well.


----------



## abax (Aug 1, 2016)

Excellent flower and I'll buy one too when you decide you
can part with one or two. I assume you have no problems
getting plants to KY. ;>)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2016)

Crafty! 
Yay besseae! 
FYI. Shipping out is no problem.


----------



## silence882 (Aug 3, 2016)

#2 is blooming with a NS of 6.4 cm. Not quite as nice as #1 - the petals have a pinch to them and they're not as wide or symmetrical. But I still like it.

Oddly, the spike on this one has a lower bract whereas #1 did not. Most of the ones in spike right now have the bract.

I'll be on vacation for all of next week. I'm hoping I'll have one or two more open when I get back. 








--Stephen


----------



## Gilda (Aug 3, 2016)

Awesome growing! Congratulations ! Put me in the buyer line ☺


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 4, 2016)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## adiaphane (Aug 4, 2016)

Lovely! Can hardly wait to see more!


----------



## trdyl (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 4, 2016)

I'd be happy with that, also.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm interested in a couple.


----------



## orchidman77 (Aug 8, 2016)

Eric, you're already getting some of mine!! 

These look amazing! I have a flask made a year or two later than yours, so now I'm really itching to see mine bloom! Yours are fantastic!

David


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2016)

orchidman77 said:


> Eric, you're already getting some of mine!!
> 
> David



I think I already have some of these! These are like underwear - you can never have too many!


----------



## abax (Aug 8, 2016)

Get in line Eric and mind your manners! ;>)


----------



## Kawarthapine (Aug 8, 2016)

Very nice.

I wish we had easy access to Chuck's magnificient flasks.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Aug 8, 2016)

Very nice.

I wish we had easy access to Chuck's magnificient flasks.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## silence882 (Aug 15, 2016)

#3 bloomed while I was away on vacation. Between the time I got home and when I went to take a pic it had dropped. The first 3 have been remarkably consistent. NS is 6.5 cm. This is the only blooming plant so far that has put out 2 new growths.








--Stephen


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice. Blooming on small plants.


----------



## silence882 (Aug 17, 2016)

#4 just fully opened. It's pretty consistent with the others at 6.4 cm NS. The dorsal's cupped on this one.


----------



## eaborne (Aug 18, 2016)

Great job blooming all these!


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 20, 2016)

All are stunning!!!!!

Ramon


----------



## Justin (Aug 20, 2016)

Great growing...you have some nice stock there.


----------



## silence882 (Aug 20, 2016)

# 5 just opened. There's a little bit of browning along the petals. A few of my recent blooms have had it - dunno why. This guy is as consistent as the rest with a NS of 6.3 cm.


----------



## silence882 (Aug 23, 2016)

#6 is now open. It's a little smaller than the rest at 5.7 cm NS. The petal width is good, but the ends of the petals are pinched.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 23, 2016)

Can you run me on the light culture on the third photo of your very first posting?
It looks quite dark but apparently the plants look great.
I wonder what kind of light bulbs and how many are being used there. 

I think I have my plants under way too much light.

My phrag is by the window and doing well, but since I'm new to the light, I'm always keen to how others are doing.


----------



## silence882 (Aug 23, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Can you run me on the light culture on the third photo of your very first posting?
> It looks quite dark but apparently the plants look great.
> I wonder what kind of light bulbs and how many are being used there.
> 
> ...



I have these guys below a fluorescent fixture with 4 T8 bulbs - 2 warm white, 1 cool white, 1 Flora Sun Plant Growth Bulb. The leaves are 8" below the bulbs, so they're getting a pretty good amount of light. The buds themselves end up about an inch from the bulbs, but they do just fine.

As long as the leaves on your plants are a nice vibrant green and the growth rate is good, I wouldn't worry about it. I have found that Phrags can grow well under a range of light levels.

The plant in the back of that photo that's higher than the rest is a klotzscheanum. Its leaves reach right up to the bulbs.


----------



## silence882 (Sep 6, 2016)

#7 is now open. NS 6.3. I'm running out of adjectives to use. It purdy.


----------



## trdyl (Sep 7, 2016)

Such a nice group.


----------



## silence882 (Sep 8, 2016)

#8. NS 6.3


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2016)

So, #4 please.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 9, 2016)

consistent


----------



## silence882 (Sep 15, 2016)

#9, my last one. NS 5.9.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 15, 2016)

Yum!


----------



## silence882 (Jul 6, 2017)

#5 has rebloomed! It's 5 mm bigger with a NS of 6.8 and the form's a bit better. As nice as it is I'm probably not gonna keep it. I just like the normally colored ones better. I'll wait and see how the other 2 sibs I kept bloom out this summer.







--Stephen


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 6, 2017)

Much better!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 7, 2017)

I'd be happy with that. Congrats!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2017)

Mine just keep getting bigger, not blooming.


----------



## Gilda (Jul 7, 2017)

Mine's in spike


----------



## blondie (Jul 7, 2017)

I do love the flavum form it's a beauty congrats


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 8, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2017)

Gilda said:


> Mine's in spike


Wanna trade?


----------



## silence882 (Jul 9, 2017)

Gilda said:


> Mine's in spike



Nice! I have a second one in spike as well. The third is a bit further behind but I'm expecting a spike soon. I'll probably be dropping down to one after this blooming cycle.



NYEric said:


> Mine just keep getting bigger, not blooming.



Have you tried singing to it?


----------



## Gilda (Jul 12, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Wanna trade?



Sure oke:


----------



## silence882 (Jul 29, 2017)

#1 is blooming again. This one is staying in the collection. 











(the color on the plant photo is off)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 29, 2017)

That's the best!


----------



## Gilda (Jul 29, 2017)

That's the keeper for sure !:clap:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 30, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2017)

Yay besseae!


----------



## silence882 (Sep 1, 2017)

#6 has rebloomed. It's nice, but I see eBay in its future. I just don't like flavum as much as the typical color.


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 2, 2017)

#1 is a great one, the best


----------



## blondie (Sep 2, 2017)

Lovely bloomflower and plant congrats


----------

